# Pontins Revisit. Hemsby. Nofolk November 2014



## norfolkexplorer (Nov 19, 2014)

Decided to pop back and have a little look about, it had been 14 months since I had last gone and to be honest not much has changed, a few more broken windows, more chalets are now sealed up properly, and somebody has thrown the medics storage cupboard in the pool. Last time I visited I shot on a eos 5 film camera with Velvia 50 film and a 50mm f/1.4 usm lens.... This time I shot with a 6d and a Canon 17-40mm f/4 L so got something a little different this time.

*Bit of History and what's going on from the local rag*

The 2,440-capacity camp in Hemsby has been empty since 2008 when Pontin’s closed it “following a period of sustained operating losses”.

Grass was overgrown , it was full of weeds and a number of break-ins have been reported this year.

But following negotiations between Great Yarmouth Borough Council and the property agent for the site it has been tidied up.

After receiving complaints from the public about the condition of the privately-owned site, the borough council asked for improvements to the former Pontins site, which closed in recent years.

Now this gateway site, in Beach Road, has been spruced up at the instruction of Northern Trust, the site’s agent, following discussions with the authority. The council did not pay for any of the work.

If this informal agreement had not been reached, the borough had the option to serve a legal notice ordering the responsible party to undertake the work by a certain date, or else face criminal prosecution.

In October this year, the borough council used these legal powers to press for improvements to Vauxhall House, next to the railway station, which must be upgraded by January 20, 2014.

The agreement over the Pontins site required the boarded-up windows to be painted white, the grass, weeds and low-lying vegetation to be cut to ground level, and the hedge along Back Market Lane to be cut. This was completed during November.

Cllr Trevor Wainwright, the leader of Great Yarmouth Borough Council, said: “The former Pontins site is a prominent property, visible on the main route through Hemsby, so its appearance influences how residents and visitors feel about the borough.

“This site has been a persistent cause of public concern since it was vacated. And although there’s been some minimal maintenance, these negotiations have secured a more comprehensive schedule of works which should alleviate the visual harm.

“Discussions are ongoing to agree a long-term viable use for the site, but in the meantime the borough council will work with the agent to ensure it does not fall below our standards.”

The former Pontins site is 8.877 hectares (21.94 acres), with an extensive road frontage. The central leisure and entertainment facilities extend overall to approximately 6,785 sq m (73,033 sq ft). Chalet accommodation for 2,440 people is provided within 512 chalets.

- See more at: http://www.greatyarmouthmercury.co....p_is_tidied_up_1_3076290#sthash.zCSCJXtZ.dpuf


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 19, 2014)

Nice mate..I think I will leave a report from here for a little while..its popular again.prob because it won't be here much longer.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 19, 2014)

Nice one. Love the moody photos, fantastic!


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh the horror! I worked at a couple camp sites in the 60,s I,ll never forget the experience!! You,ve captured it just right and thanks for sharing.


----------



## fleydog (Nov 23, 2014)

Seems to have a rather East European look about it I grant you.


----------



## meatball (Jan 13, 2015)

Haha my Nan used to be a cleaner here...Sh'd have her work cut out for her now!!!

She lived down the road in Scratby and used to sneak us in here when we came up for our holidays...This is where i first watched Apollo13 (Shit film!)


----------



## jskinner (Feb 24, 2015)

Great Report! Sad to see it like this though, Used to go to the Rock N Roll weekenders in the spring and summer and it was spotless. You wouldn't dare walk on their pristine grass yet alone drive on it! 

I don't understand how this wasn't profitable, and closed yet the other camps in Hemsby are.. And they're stuck in the 60s. But not the good 60s!


----------



## jsharrp (Mar 14, 2015)

(Great Photos by the way, wish i could of got some)

To people that plan to visit Pontins, Hemsby, I would suggest that you do not enter at all. I visited today to find that there were security, and police vans constantly patrolling the area. It has been bought by a new owner and levels of security have been raised, just a warning. 
thanks -J


----------



## krela (Mar 14, 2015)

Thank you for the update but there's nothing unusual about active security. Avoiding them is part of the fun for some people.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 14, 2015)

That's a great set and Write up, thanks!


----------

